# Gilliom Manufacturing - Do They Still Operate ?



## steamingbill (Jan 13, 2013)

Hello,

I tried to phone them this morning but phone rang out no answer.

Does anybody know if they are still trading ? They have never ever had a web page.

They supply kits consisting of the awkward metal hardware required to make your own tablesaw, bandsaw and maybe other things.

I've seen reference to "Gil Built" gear on other forums

Regards

Bill


----------



## rwbaker (Feb 25, 2010)

Frustrating isn't it

From woodworking.com
"Gilliom Manufacturing 



For those interested in Gilliom Manufacturing but unable to contact them at the number in their catalog, (314) 724-1812... their telephone exchange was apparently changed a couple of years ago, and the people at the old number are getting rather impatient.

Gilliom's NEW number (as I finally discovered just moments ago) is (636) 724-1812".

good luck Baker


----------



## dutchman 46 (May 23, 2007)

That is Great! Is there a place that it can be kept ,so We don't have to searsh it out again? Thanks Richard.


----------



## roofner (Aug 1, 2010)

My first tablesaw was a Gill built.
The only problem with the saw was it had to small a table.
I could not remember the name of the company. Thanks for jogging my memory.


----------



## steamingbill (Jan 13, 2013)

636 724 1812

Thats what I have tried but no answer. Not even an answering machine.

Maybe have got the time zones wrong - calling from Australia - will check again.

Bill


----------



## Jeanne Clark (Aug 15, 2016)

*Gilliom tool*

Yes today Aug 15, 2016 Gilliom is still there I tell to them, if you get mailbox fill they are talking to someone or out they don't use the mailbox and its not been set up.....I say just keep trying
Roger Thompson
Gilliom Manufacturing Incorporated
500 Boonslick RdM
St Charles, Missouri 63301-2461
Phone: (636) 724-1812


----------



## hawkeye10 (Jul 28, 2015)

dutchman 46 said:


> That is Great! Is there a place that it can be kept ,so We don't have to searsh it out again? Thanks Richard.


Howard when I was young I had a little book that I kept all my girl friends number in. That worked pretty good. The thing about it is I didn't have but two numbers but that what all the guys did so I did too. :laugh2:

PS- You could try that.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Welcome to the forum Jeanne and thanks for the info. Do they also have a website?


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Welcome to the forum Jeanne....


----------

